

Best Tools and Methodologies Are Not Going to Make You More Productive - Loic
http://www.ceondo.com/ecte/2010/09/tools-methods-productivity-vs-habits

======
skowmunk
Thanks for posting it.

Very nice article. I agree with it very much. End of the day its the "I" or
"you" that needs to change.

And that's true, it's the habits that needs to change and one needs to have a
long term perspective for success in changing them. Its possible to change
them, but definitely takes patience, determination and continued effort (in
spite of breaks) over time.

I often find it funny when people read books on self improvement and say, "hey
this book has nothing new". I keep thinking "if you have made a habit of whats
in the earlier books and not just read them, you might not have needed to read
this new book"

Cheers to all those out there who want to develop better habits! yaaaaaay!!!

~~~
Loic
And we are many trying to develop these habits :)

